# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Wood Frog photos from 2012

## Brian

It's cold enough out that I doubt I'll be finding any more, so here's a few of my favorite photos of Wood Frogs, _Rana sylvatica,_ from the year. (Click for larger sizes)

A juvenile from July, found hopping around what's usually a swamp this time of year but was instead just spongy ground with no standing water. It was late enough in the year that I would guess it was a morph from the spring. Being one of our 'freeze tolerant' frogs spend the winter near the surface, Wood Frogs are out in the breeding ponds very early in the year.


Adult found at the same time and area. Both were photographed in my portable 'studio'.


Adult found early morning on the side of the road late September. I chased it off the road and into the swamp after the picture, but suspect it just returned to the warmth of the gravel:


The rest were found on the same day in early October. The first three of these were found in our ornamental pond near the house. It had been emptied for the winter as its not deep enough for frogs to survive the winter in it. This lack of water unfortunately makes it something of a trap for frogs that head there in the night and fall in without looking. I capture them in the morning and move them back to a swampy area that's near our big (and deep) natural pond. These three were found after a particularily warm night and the pond also had a juvenile Pickerel frog, two juvenile Northern Green frogs and 3 adult Northern Green frogs that were relocated. The Wood frogs were something of a surprise as I had never seen them in this pond when it had water (and I check very frequently :Smile: ).


The following two pics are both the same frog, found on a rock near where I was mowing. It was moved to the relative safety of a hosta garden, further away from the mower.


Overall not a bad year for photographing them. I hope to make it out earlier next year and snag a few calling shots. Even if I don't manage any pictures, these guys are a riot in the breeding ponds, chasing each other around while calling.

----------


## Heather

Amazing photos!

----------


## John Clare

Awesome photos as ever Brian. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Brian

Thanks for the compliments!

----------


## numpty

Very nice! And what does your portable studio consist of?

----------


## Brian

> Very nice! And what does your portable studio consist of?


Thanks! My studio is a small cooler with a white interior and no lid. It's maybe 25~30cm on the long side. For lighting I usually use a single off camera flash with a homemade softbox. The softbox and flash fit nicely inside the cooler which has a handle for easy packing around. 

A picture of it in action is attached below. Just imagine a real frog where the picture of the frog is, the flash in tighter to the cooler, and my face with camera attached in close. The softbox is now a disgusting icky colour on the sides, but the front is a nice clean sheet of parchment paper and it makes for a nice evenly lit light source. It works great for small critters, can withstand wet frogs not problem, and is easy to sanitize in between outings. All in all, the cooler was one of the best things I've found abandoned in the woods :Smile: .

----------


## John Clare

Shhhh don't tell everyone the secrets  :Smile: .

----------


## Namio

Hi Brian, beautiful pictures of _R. sylvatica_.  This is one of the most successful anurans in the North America if not the world in my opinion. Truly amazing animals. Thank you for the very nice share!

----------

